
North Koreas nuclear test site collapsed and that may be why NK suspended tests - ShadowFaxSam
http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/article/2143171/north-koreas-nuclear-test-site-has-collapsed-and-may-be-why-kim-jong-un
======
sjmulder
In the last swipe-compare image of the mountain I see no difference other than
the lighting and clouds. What should I be looking for?

~~~
ShadowFaxSam
You can see a difference in the striations in ridges in the picture on the
right. There are more "cracks" suggesting some sort of internal collapse.

